# Got Booted



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Ever heard of getting kicked off a lease for killing the biggest deer? Well it happened to me. 2008 season killed a 12 pt. that was beautiful and was asked to come back for 2009 season, then all members took a vote and I was not asked to come back this year????? Worked as hard as anyone on the lease, gave 200% and this is how i got treated. Their loss.
This happened to another member 5 years ago. He took a 160 and next year adios.

Gonna lose a friendship that lasted since 1987 over a frikin deer. Oh well guess he was not such a good friend after all. They say you can count your buddies on one hand.


----------



## rio frio (Jan 12, 2005)

Yes I have...and I've also lost a darn good lease because of to fkkk ups...and your right...true friends you can count on one hand


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

You didn't lose a friend, he did.

TH


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Do think it mite have been that maybe the deer was too young ? Maybe not supposed to shoot immature deer ?

Charlie


----------



## coup de grace (Aug 7, 2010)

Trouthunter said:


> You didn't lose a friend, he did.
> 
> TH


* yes sir,,,,*


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

12 pt 6.5 years old, 148
11 pt 4.5 year old, ?

Guy running lease violates his own rules. More buck taken than reported on ledger. If landowner ever finds out--adios the whole group. 5 guns out of 7 guns -These guys have hunted for 15 years together. 5 meat hunters, 2 trophy.


----------



## d hop (Aug 12, 2004)

*Booted*

"5 meat hunters, 2 Trophy" There's your problem right there.


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

just saying


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

Like that song said,"When you've got the hammer,everything looks like a nail"


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Take it to the land owner and plant the seed!!!

You never had words with the camp boss or his good buddies last year??


----------



## texas8point (Dec 18, 2006)

Lets the 12 that ended it all for ya !


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

It didn't have a tag in it's ear did it?


----------



## bobbyoshay (Nov 29, 2008)

We got booted off our lease by an outfitter. Happened couple years ago but we just got the lease back from the landowner. I shoot only trophies and i got 2 in 4 years. The last year we were there i got a decent buck, my dad and uncle each got an old 9pt and 10pt. The outfitter was pizzed because he was charging an outrageous amount for his 4 day hunts and we were getting better deer. The darn check-in station ratted us out to him and were bragging about our deer to him in front of his clients! We lost lease......as this outfitter was suppose to be a "friend"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

12 point 6 yr old 148 needs to go

11 point 4 year old well It all depends on what the rules are. Normally the 11point should walk

Charlie


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

This ain't the first "friendship" ruined over a deer; and won't be the last.

It's a shame, but, stuff like that happens all the time.........trust me.


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

We had a lease ramrod that would kick someone off every year just to show he could. We compared notes and found that he had killed 7 bucks the year before and that was the end for him.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> 12 point 6 yr old 148 needs to go
> 
> 11 point 4 year old well It all depends on what the rules are. Normally the 11point should walk
> 
> Charlie


Charlie, do you know something we don't? That's not nearly enough info to say if it should walk or not. You are right as a rule it would walk, unless it has nothing but 4 inch tines and pencil horned. Even then, it probably does depend on the rules and management practices. As for getting booted for shooting the biggest buck, if that's truly all their decision was based on, then I'd venture to say that you were hunting with a bunch of pudknockers!


----------



## ankle-deep (Sep 2, 2005)

........he said "pudknockers"


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Pathfinder

I didnt get booted someone else did. An average (whatever that is) 11 pointer 4 years old is not mature normally would not be shot but as you say depends on a lot of things. I was just trying to figure why the other guy got booted for the "biggest deer" Is he speaking of points, weight, etc. There was not enough information in his post to make any real comments. Do I know something others dont ? Hell no I dont I was just trying to figure out the real issue regarding why the guy got kicked thats all. Didnt mean to offend anyone

Charlie


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

you will be better off in the long run find a lease for you and your family and enjoy life shooting what you want to.

side note when you go get your blind and things leave a big steamer in the guy that kicked you off's blind.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Thats what you'd call an Nose Bleed Upper Decker


----------



## Encinal (Jan 18, 2008)

TXPalerider said:


> This ain't the first "friendship" ruined over a deer; and won't be the last.
> 
> It's a shame, but, stuff like that happens all the time.........trust me.


LoL... Deer have caused family members to stop speaking to each other...


----------



## deepbluefish (Aug 18, 2010)

you killed the deer that all of your lease partners wanted to shoot. sad when antlers come between people.


----------



## Bucksnort (Jun 29, 2004)

No doubt being on a deer lease can reveal alot of quality's, good and bad in a man.


----------



## Fish4it (Aug 25, 2009)

Maybe they were looking for a reason, just saying.


----------



## Pathfinder (Jun 9, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Pathfinder
> 
> I didnt get booted someone else did. An average (whatever that is) 11 pointer 4 years old is not mature normally would not be shot but as you say depends on a lot of things. I was just trying to figure why the other guy got booted for the "biggest deer" Is he speaking of points, weight, etc. There was not enough information in his post to make any real comments. Do I know something others dont ? Hell no I dont I was just trying to figure out the real issue regarding why the guy got kicked thats all. Didnt mean to offend anyone
> 
> Charlie


No offense sir. I really thought maybe you might have know more to the story. I hope they had better justification than killing the biggest buck, but unfortunately nowadays hunting is very different. That's why I love my deer lease. There's no deer for us to fight over. sad4smsad4smsad4smsad4sm


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Thanks pathfinder, I am still trying to find out what the biggest deer means thats all. He hasent cleared that up

Charlie


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

If the biggest buck happens not to be mature then it might be a problem with other members.


----------



## tps7742 (Aug 23, 2005)

Things like this is why "we" aren't passing hunting on to the next generations? If our fathers, etc. acted like allot of use do would we be hunting today? I understand we spend allot of money on hunting and I guess it gives us "rights". Just my opinion, my intent is not to be confrontational here.


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I got kicked off for shooting too many hogs. About 20 in a year but the year before that it was 99. But the funny thing is that me and my dad got kicked off after the year we shoot the two biggest deer. And the really funny thing was that the guy running the lease ended up taking over the sports that we shoot the two biggest deer.


----------



## G-O-T-B (Jan 15, 2010)

I look at it like this if you like the way it looks kill it, Its a deer and pi-- on what everyone else thinks. If its a trophy to you your friends should be happy for you not ticked. If they run you off for that your better off somewhere else. Find a lease of your own get you and your family members on it and have a blast.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

i got booted for catching our lease boss , killing a nice 150 class buck and then wireing it to a tree for the coyoats to eat ,we took pic's and called the GW who then came out and wrote Mr Mathis a tickit for not tagging the deer , he called me and told me i was off for being a snitch , i moved on and have neaver regreted it , the ranch booted him for the game violation later that year , dang fool


----------



## Triad_Marine (Aug 31, 2009)

I guess I will never understand the whole dear lease thing we always just hunted in public lands and the mountains (as long as it is not in national forest) in Oklahoma plus we have 80 acres in the mountains near Red Oak Oklahoma and dad liked to take us there or to my uncles land by the river ... Sorry they kicked you off the lease the whole thing just sounds silly to me


----------



## craig ellington (Aug 15, 2006)

Bucksnort said:


> No doubt being on a deer lease can reveal alot of quality's, good and bad in a man.


 I completely agree with this statement. I have always said I can tell more about a man's character after 1 weekend of hunting or fishing than I could spending a year with him in the office. In fact I have a rule that when my 7 year old daughter starts to date any prospective suiters have to go hunting or fishing with me first.


----------



## steb4680 (Nov 10, 2009)

We got booted off (6 of us, me, my dad and 4 of his friends) after 15 years on the lease. We paid $800 the entire 15 years in Spicewood on 1400 acres and it was year round with an older ranch house with a well and electricity. It was nice to have so much land and have multiple stands each. Plus we had 6 tanks on the place so there were always ducks and fishing. I loved the deer season but it was nice to be able to hog, duck, dove and varmit hunt. Plus everynow and then an exotic would come through. It was bordered on three sides by LCRA land and the other was a lady who owned about 4000 acres she got from her father and she allowed no hunting. So we had some nice deer because ther was no pressure on them. The land owners (2 brothers, one a retired USAF Brigidier General and the other a Vetrinarian) got all their land from relatives and were both worth millions. (They sold 5 acres on Lake Travis to Michael Dell of Dell Computers for a little over 5 million We kept the place up, planted the oats and other food plots, managed the place in terms of what deer to take and then out of the blue the landowner boots us to allow their friends, a group of Doctors to hunt the place. They do not keep up the place, have shot the younger deer we managed for the antlers and only use it for deer season. Hell they all bring big 5th wheel trailers to sleep in because the house is not good enough for them. But they now pay $2500 a gun as opposed to our $800. It is not fair but it is their right as the landowners. It is getting harder for middle class people to find a decent lease for a reasonable price.....RANT COMPLETE....


----------



## justinsfa (Mar 28, 2009)

Fish4it said:


> Maybe they were looking for a reason, just saying.


X2.... its definetely something to ponder over.

We kicked a guy off my deer lease the season after he killed a hoss of a deer.... to this day, he tells everybody that we are sorry SOB's and that we kicked him off because he shot the biggest deer..

We actually kicked him off because he couldnt control his alcohol or his language. He made the women on the lease feel uncomfortable and shot a hole in the floorboard of his truck in camp (no loaded guns in camp, a rule in which HE voted for at a meeting 2 weeks prior).

Coincidently, he shot a large deer that same year.... but that had nothing to do with why he was banned from on the property. But as he tells it, its the EXACT reason why he got booted.

Similar story 3 years ago. Kicked a guy off the lease and his opinion was because he had the best hunting spot.

The truth? He rode around all day and drank beer. Had another incident involving wrecking his truck in camp while under the influence. This is all while his DL was under suspension for DWI.

He also made a leud pass at my sister while she was in camp alone (He was 50+, she was in her early 20s, both married). That exit was a little bit more physical than a written letter like the guy before that got "kicked off cuz he shot the biggest deer".


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

justinsfa said:


> X2.... its definetely something to ponder over.
> 
> We kicked a guy off my deer lease the season after he killed a hoss of a deer.... to this day, he tells everybody that we are sorry SOB's and that we kicked him off because he shot the biggest deer..
> 
> ...


I thought that was deer huntin'. :brew2:


----------

